# Urgent Prayers needed



## Lowjack (Aug 6, 2008)

My 18 year old Grandson is being missing for over 5 hours, the last time I spoke to him was around 1 AM he was dropping off his buddy who sings with him, his buddy says he was going to deliver some roses to this girl he used to go with, close to the house here, all calls to his cells are not picked up.
It is not like him not to call me several times before he gets home, so he is about 5 hours overdo.

I do not trust this girl she was much trouble for him before, we prayed for him here and he quit seen her but now is trying to get back with her. She says she saw him around 7;30 PM But his friend says he was going back to see her again.
She even had a boy calling my grandson and threatening him back then.
We are desperate here and praying continuously, the police won't do anything until he is being missing for 24 hours.
Please raise your prayers for Noel's safety and return.
Thank you.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG!  i have in my prayers as well.  please keep us updated!!!


----------



## papagil (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2008)

My Prayers are added too. May all be well in this situation.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 6, 2008)

My grandson died at around 2 AM of A car accident with a semi truck, we are devastated and I ask you pray for my wife Gloria, she raised him from the day he was born. 
It is hard to understand but I know the lord has a purpose in everything. 
Thank you for your prayers. 
Peace


----------



## hevishot (Aug 6, 2008)

so sorry to hear this...prayers sent and will continue.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my God,  I am so, so sorry to hear that.  My prayers go out to you and your wife.  I feel so bad for y'all.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my Lord.............so sorry to hear. Prayers sent for all involved............


----------



## Javelin (Aug 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss,very sad,prayers sent.


----------



## BoShank (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Terrible news. Prayers sent.


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers sent to you and your family in this horrific time. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family. 

Robert


----------



## farmasis (Aug 6, 2008)

I am praying for comfort and understanding for you and your family.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 6, 2008)

My condolences as well.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 6, 2008)

I offer my sincere condolences to you and your family.  And prayers are being offered.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank You All, I have never experienced such pain as I feel now, I know the Lord has him, but it is oh so hard.
The pain is like someone put a knife in my heart and stomach, you guys have console me and that is why Am here writting, I thank you again in Jesus' name.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2008)

I am lifting up your whole family for God's care and comfort through this difficult time

Later, after things quite down, if you need some resources to help with this grief, let me know. I lost a 10 year old and have some experiance.

May God bless you all!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family.

May the Lord strengthen you through this difficult time.  

Psalm 23
The LORD, the Psalmist's Shepherd.
A Psalm of David.

1The LORD is my shepherd,
         I shall not want. 

2He makes me lie down in green pastures;
         He leads me beside quiet waters. 

3He restores my soul;
         He guides me in the paths of righteousness
         For His name's sake. 

4Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
         I fear no evil, for You are with me;
         Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. 

5You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
         You have anointed my head with oil;
         My cup overflows. 

6Surely goodness and lovingkindness will follow me all the days of my life,
         And I will dwell in the house of the LORD forever.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for your and your families loss.....

Prayers sent.


----------



## fd123 (Aug 6, 2008)

a prayer has been sent to you and your family....and many more to come...GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER!!!


----------



## briankwoody (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry for your loss , prayer sent


----------



## hunter63john (Aug 6, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Bilko (Aug 6, 2008)

*Prayers Sent*

May God pour out his Blessings on you and your family.

My deepest sympathy to you and your family


----------



## deanos74 (Aug 6, 2008)

prayers sent,may god send yall the understanding and keep yall close to his heart..............


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mu Heart And Prayers Go Out To You. Sorry For The Loss.

Brian1


----------



## Sargent (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.  Your family is in my family's prayers.


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 6, 2008)

Your family is in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## JaneDeere (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your grandson.  I can only imagine the depths of your anguish, as I have a 17-year old son.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2008)

Dear Lord please comfort this family.


----------



## lesli1105 (Aug 6, 2008)

May God wrap his arms around you and comfort you during this time.  

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.... Prayers sent for your whole family


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers are sent. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss,prayers sent


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 6, 2008)

Praying that God will ease the burden and give you peace.  Amen


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 6, 2008)

*i Am Sorry For Your Loss...may God Pour Out His Grace Upon You And Build A Hedge Around Your Family*


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 6, 2008)

Me and my wife will hold you and your family up in prayer.  So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 6, 2008)

remembering your family in our prayers. pm if you need anything


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 6, 2008)

May God Bless you and your Family.....

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 6, 2008)

VERY sorry to hear the news.....


----------



## Trooper (Aug 6, 2008)

God bless you and your family.Prayers are sent.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

OH my God,
Brother Im sorry .
You and your family will be in my prayers.
Lowjack if thiers any thing we can do more
we'er here brother.
God Bless all


----------



## Goatwoman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent ! Praying for the family !


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 6, 2008)

Prayers Sent


----------



## kw5891 (Aug 7, 2008)

*prayer*

lord we left up this family in prayer and lord touch  there hearts in this sad time thank you lord for your peace amen


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 7, 2008)

I cannot imagine..............I ll do what I can.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I have a 18 year old son and I fear something like this everyday since he started driving. I will be praying for you and your wife. This is just terrible news.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2008)

*So sorry*

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## JFKFLA (Aug 7, 2008)

So sorry to here about your grandson. Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Noel, Lowjack. Prayers sent up from our family. God bless you all.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 8, 2008)

Sir,  I pray that The Great Lord above will bless you and your family.  As I think you know, everything has a purpose. From your strong stances on this forum, I can tell  you are very strong in your faith.  Don't let what has happened interfere with that.  God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Goddard (Aug 8, 2008)

Prayers are added for you and your family.   I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 8, 2008)

God bless you and your family.  We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this, but know that you and all involved are in our prayers.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Aug 9, 2008)

prayers added for you and your wife


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Aug 11, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------

